# Prayers please for Pat (Sassy's mommy)



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*I know what a wonderful group of people we have here on SM. As you know Pat wouldn't ask things for herself and as you know we are both very very dear friends.

I've just heard that Pat's momma has been sick for a while and has just been diagnosed with a mass on her pancreas. * :smcry: * She is going into the hospital Friday A.M. for a EUS and biopsy. 

Please pray for a miracle, divine healing. 

Pat will be with her momma until after the lab results are in. Will hopefully be able to return home by middle of next week. *

*Sassy will be staying home with daddy because if Pat took her with her she would be home alone at granny's house and that would not be fun for Sassy. Pray that daddy can keep her properly groomed.  

Please could you keep Pat and her family in your prayers.

Dearest girlfriend sending millions of hugs and prayers for you all. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Hugs and missing tail wags

Dede and (waiting for Katie) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage




*


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Pat & her mum will be in my thoughts, I'll be hoping for the best possible outcome!! :grouphug: 

And just for good measure, I will keep Sassy & her luscious locks in my thoughts!  Of course, Sassy's daddy will need good thoughts too, although I'm sure he knows the drill!

Oh, and please stay safe on your travels Pat! :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Pat and her mom in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Pat, you and your mother will definitely be in my thoughts.

Stay strong. :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear, will definitely keep Pat and her family in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh I'm sorry to hear pat's mom is not well up.
I will keep you in my mind and wish you all ALL the very best!

rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry Pat.
Sending prayers, warm thoughts and hugs :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dear Pat, we are sending prayers for your Mom. You will also be in our thoughts and prayers.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll be praying for you and you mom :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are on the way for Pat's mom . I'm so sorry this has come up...praying for a good outcome. I know Pat must be so worried but prayers are powerful.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Thinking of you Pat and praying for you mom.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I will definitely keep Pat's mom in my prayers for a miraculous healing and for Pat, too. It is wonderful that she has such a good friend in you DeeDee. Having everyone here supporting her in prayers is a wonderful thing, but knowing she has you to talk to must be a great comfort to her.

Prayers for Sassy and her coat, too.

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Pat and her mother.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Pat, if you're reading this, I am so sorry about your mom. Things like this are so scary and stressful. I pray your mom isn't in pain and that the results come back favorable. Hugs to you and your family.

....daddy will be grooming Sassy? :w00t: top knots...and all? Wish we lived closer.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Dear, Pat and her mom are in my prayers.

Daisy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I'll keep Pat and her mom in my prayers. 
Have a safe trip Pat and I hope things go well.
Jane


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh DeeDee, I am so sorry to hear this about Pat's Mom. She visited her this summer for a while. I will pray for her Mother and hope for the best outcome possible. Mothers are special people. It would be impossible for Sassy to stay down there when Pat would be with her Mother at the hospital. Please keep us informed and we all will do the rest with heartfelt prayers.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Prayers being sent for Pat's safe travels and for her Mom's health. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

That's so sad to hear. Pat, you will definitely be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh dear....so sorry to hear about Pat's Mother. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Pat, have a safe trip, I'm sure your mother appreciates you being there. We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Pat, you and your family are in my thoughts. I'm hoping for the best news for your mother.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Praying everything turns out ok. :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending a lot of rayer:'s and :grouphug: 's Pat's way for the speedy recovery of her mom.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I will most certainly pray for Pat and her mom. I have seen God do the miraculous and will be praying for a miracle for Pat's mom. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my, Pat, I am so sorry!! I will say a prayer for your mom, you and your family) and keep you all in my thoughts. Hope she gets well soon!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Keeping Pat and her mother in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Pat, I will keep you and your mother in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Dear Pat,
You know how much we love you...we are standing by your side in this troubled time...We are here for you if you need us as we discussed. Much Love and prayers sent your way to you and your family. x0x0x0x0x N & P & P


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh I am so sorry to hear this, I will keep Pat, her mum and family in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

pat lots and lots of prayers and hugs coming your way :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: jo


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear this.  Sending good thoughts and prayers for Pat and her Mom. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this.Pat, you & your Mom will be in my thoughts & prayers rayer: .


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Pat, you and your Mom will be in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pat, you are and your mom & family are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending you hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dede -- I knew that Pat's Mom had been ill, but thanks for letting us know about this latest development.

Sending prayers and positive energy for a good result on Friday. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Pat -- we're here for you if you need us. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all goes well for Pat's Mother. 
xoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dede for keeping us updated...Pat and her mom will sure be in my thoughts...

rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Pat you are in my thoughts. I hope your mother will be o.k. rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Loving and warm thoughts to Pat and her mom. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Adding my best wishes and thoughts to the throng.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

You and your mom are in my thoughts and prayers! :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Pat keeping you and Mom in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers to Pat and her mother rayer:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: you and your mother will be in my prayers!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear such sad news :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Ur fam is still in our thoughts! :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers will by with you and your Mother as she undergoes her biopsy tomorrow. Please stay strong and know that we are all thinking of you during this difficult time.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this. Pat we are praying for you and your mother.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear Pat's mother is sick. I will keep her in Mom in my prayers. May God grant Pat the strength to handle whatever comes at this trying time. I will pray for a good outcome. Pat is such a nice person.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Pat and her mommy are sure in our prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm adding them to my prayer list also and will be anxiously watching for positive results of the tests. :grouphug:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

We'll be thinking of Pat's mom and hoping for some good news. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear about this and sending :grouphug: and positive thoughts to Pat and her family.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Pat, We are praying for your family! Our thoughts are with you and Sassy who is home alone with Daddy! :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Pat. My thoughts & prayers are with you & your Mom :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

thoughts and prayers out to pat's family.... :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: So sorry to hear this :grouphug:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Pat, my thoughts will be with you and your mom. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Positive thoughts are being sent.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Pat, I am so sorry tp hear about your mom. Lots of prayers being said and positive thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Pat........

Sending you lots of hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: and prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: and love :wub: :wub: :wub: to your dear mother and to you!

Joanne 


Thank you Dede for letting us know so we can all pray and send this positive energy and thoughts.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Tons of prayers heading her way.  {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I thank you for hearing our prayers. When one of us hurt we all do. Lord I lift Pat's precious mom to you. I know you are with her this very moment. Lord I ask for comfort and rest for her soul, and that you would touch and heal her body. Lord I also lift Pat up to you, bring peace to my friend and may she feel your presence and may she find comfort in knowing her mom is in your care. Lord I ask for good doctors who you can use to bring healing to this precious mom. I also ask that you would be with little Sassy and her daddy and that you would bring their mommy back home to them soon. I ask this all in the precious name of my Savior Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh...i'm so sad to hear this. :smcry: i had spoken with her not too long ago and i new she wasn't feeling all that well and having some sort of health issue, but i didn't realize how serious. i will definitely keep her in my thoughts. 

please get well, pat. :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Keeping her in thought and prayer.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers for health, and peace of mind and heart....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, I'll be praying for Pat and her mom for sure rayer: :grouphug: hope she'll be ok


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

UPDATE:
Just on the phone with Pat and the results are it was NOT a mass, it was scar tissue......THANK GOODNESS!!! She thanks everyone for their well wishes and prayers...


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 7 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665974


> UPDATE:
> Just on the phone with Pat and the results are it was NOT a mass, it was scar tissue......THANK GOODNESS!!! She thanks everyone for their well wishes and prayers...[/B]


OMG!!! What a relief :smheat: Prayer is an amazing thing.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :chili:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow - that's FANTASTIC NEWS!! :chili: :thumbsup: :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great! :smheat:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just saw this post today and happy to see that all has turned out well.

Best wishes,
Lynda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 7 2008, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665974


> UPDATE:
> Just on the phone with Pat and the results are it was NOT a mass, it was scar tissue......THANK GOODNESS!!! She thanks everyone for their well wishes and prayers...[/B]






PRAISE GOD


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank God :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh thank God, Pat you and your mum must be so relieved :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 

So glad the results came back ok!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so happy to hear this news!!!! Thank goodness everything is alright.........and I hope little Miss Sassy has been brushed everyday!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness ... I just saw this thread. Thank God everything is ok! Love and hugs to you Pat ... I know you must have been beside yourself! I love getting good news! :hugging:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

glad things worked out so well....will continue to pray for a speedy recovery....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a relief. :smheat: pat, get well soon. :hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 8 2008, 01:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665974


> UPDATE:
> Just on the phone with Pat and the results are it was NOT a mass, it was scar tissue......THANK GOODNESS!!! She thanks everyone for their well wishes and prayers...[/B]



so glad to hear that

thanks for the update


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is such great news! I am so happy to hear that! :aktion033: 

Thanks, Nanci, for the update!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Wonderful news!! :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm glad all is well! :aktion033: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's such good news! TG!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Thank You DeDe for organizing this prayer vigil. You are so wonderful. Pat will be back by tomorrow.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

That is great news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just saw Nanci's update - Pat, I'm so happy to hear that it was nothing serious.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh what great news! I'm so happy for Pat and her family. :hugging:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat I am sure you know, I have all SM members in my prayers.

I am so thankful when prayers work so swiftly and this is a wonderful case of it.

God bless your family,
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I just returned home tonight (Wednesday).............thank you everyone for your prayers and warm thought for me and my mom. God is good and has shown his grace on my mom. I haven't read all of the responses yet, but I wanted to go ahead and say thanks to everyone who has kept us in your prayers. I will write more later.

*Sassy is so happy that mommy is home.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pat, we're all happy the news is good.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Pat, Hugs to you and Sassy. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So happy to hear the good news and that you are back home with Sassy.

Linda


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm so glad everything turned out ok!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Pat, my thoughts and _prayers_ are with you, and your mom.

ginny & zoe & bella

p.s. Just read your update. So thankful the news looks good and that you are safely home again.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad it was good news! i know u r relieved! hope she continues to recover and do well!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So glad your Mom is going to be ok & that you're back home again with sweet Sassy. :grouphug:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Pat, you and your mom are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so glad that the results showed that Pat's mom did not have a mass! The Lord is good! :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

what a great outcome! I'm happy that you are now home and safe, and with your Sassy girl Pat!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Pat--been thinking of you and I'm glad you are ok and home! Hugs to you... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm late with a reply. I had to look for the thread to see if there was any news lately. Thank goodness there was good news, Pat. That darned scar tissue can cause such problems, I know. What a relief this news must have been. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry I missed this thread! I am glad to hear that it was just scar tissue. :grouphug:


----------

